# Additional Forum - CFL Growing!



## Humboldt (Nov 1, 2007)

*I am doing a CFL grow and am having some success with it, also I'm noticing a lot of people attempting CFL grows or are considering it, some are having success using them.*

*I'm thinking it would be Awesome to dedicate a forum strictly for CFL grows or if space is a concern maybe one forum to cover all fluorescent lights, CFL/FLO*


*One stop shop for fluorescent growers, how does that sound?*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 1, 2007)

I think this would be gr8, lots of peeps are starting to use cfl's and i have even seen som mh/hps peeps trying out cfl's. Lots of mh/hps peeps even use cfl's for seedlings and i can use every tip and suggestion anyone has..... I love this idea!!


----------



## masterkush (Nov 2, 2007)

Ima mh light user myself but i herd these cfl's are cheaper electric and replacement wise also i think my wife uses those for regular house lights are those 
the same cause i would be happy i have a whole closet full


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, those are it, from what i understand anything under 26w is a waist of time (some say 40w) i got 1 85w and 4 105w... I love them, and i have had them on for about 1 month and 1 week and they are cool to the touch. 

CFL's RULE!!!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 3, 2007)

*



I think this would be gr8, lots of peeps are starting to use cfl's and i have even seen som mh/hps peeps trying out cfl's. Lots of mh/hps peeps even use cfl's for seedlings and i can use every tip and suggestion anyone has..... I love this idea!!

Click to expand...

**Thanks puff puff puff, I'm happy to hear someone else likes the idea but I'm thinking we need a lot more people who like the idea as well to have a chance of this happening, not many people frequent this forum/category.*

*Take 3 puffs for me, then send people this way!*


----------



## Ribbet29 (Nov 4, 2007)

Great Idea humboldt. a place were you could ask a simple CFL lighting question and not get a million replies about switching to HID's or how superior they are BLAH BLAH BLAH. A place to get answers


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm with you on this one....it's what I am comtemplating right now....I'd love to see some additional thoughts and critique put into this...thanks!


----------



## smokinjs (Nov 4, 2007)

great idea........


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 4, 2007)

Bump..... come on cfl peeps, lets get this forum going.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 4, 2007)

need more votes then a couple members  get back to me when you have people that want this.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 5, 2007)

Im for it. Ive grown with mainly MH/HPS but just started a grow with CFL's. Decided to put the space under my sink to some good use and the cfls are doing the job amazingly. So far at 4 weeks these ladies are nice and bushy and low.


----------



## Ribbet29 (Nov 5, 2007)

I dont want to jack your thread humboldt but I think I'm going to start a poll in newbie central keep an eye for it. maybe I'll call it Additional CFL Forum


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 5, 2007)

*AWESOME!!, some hope, thanks rollitup for popping in, I'm certain we could conjure up some more votes but how many exactly, what do you mean by a couple members, would you need people to help mod the cfl section of the forum?*


*No problem Ribbet, more votes greater hopes!*


----------



## diesel mecanix (Nov 6, 2007)

You got my vote it's a good idea!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 6, 2007)

*Thanks diesel, please visit the following link and ad your vote, also feel free to leave your thoughts on a name and description.*

*Peace Out! *

*https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/33314-additional-cfl-forum.html*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 13, 2007)

*



Florescent Lighting

Click to expand...

*


> *descrip.= Discuss all varieties of Florescent Lighting and their role in growing Cannabis.*


*We need a name for this forum, I'm all for deadheads suggestion, unless someone can come up with something better, we need a name before rollitup will agree.*

*Please visit the following link and put your vote and thoughts in on the new forum,*
*https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/33314-additional-cfl-forum.html*

*Let's not let this opportunity pass, please help! *


----------



## Lacy (Nov 20, 2007)

*YES! This is a VERY GOOD idea humbolt! I just don't have a room ready for the type of light I want and only have seedlings right now. I want to start over because I wasn't ready for them with lights when they sprouted and they look like crap. *

*I want to start them out right with the proper cfl's. I used to have lots of cfl's but somehow they all went missing. Hubby said we threw them out but I don't remember. *

*I have grown all 5 of my inddor grows with only cfl's but had MANY of them haning close to the plants. The plants turned out incredible with only cfl's. *


----------



## BMWEATER (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome Idea!!


----------



## Foreverstoned (Nov 21, 2007)

For my first grow I'm using CFLs as lights so I'm all for it : D.


----------



## kenoster (Nov 28, 2007)

Ribbet29 said:


> Great Idea humboldt. a place were you could ask a simple CFL lighting question and not get a million replies about switching to HID's or how superior they are BLAH BLAH BLAH. A place to get answers


i agree with that im e new grower and since i have see this site i really appreciate to see the help they give and its real we (cfls growers) will need a a forum just for cfls to know where to go and not to look at 100 questions to find the answer somewhere


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

*MG Envirolite 200w x 4 Grow light*​
*- Cool running 4 x 200w grow light*
*- Low energy consumption*
*- **High quality reflector*
*- Choice of spectrums*
*- including dual spectrum option*
*£247.99*
*vegetative and / or flowering*​ 
*more info & buying options*​
*MG Envirolite 200w x 6 grow light*​
*- Cool running 6 x 200w grow light*
*- Low energy consumption*
*- **High quality reflector*
*- Choice of spectrums*
*- including dual spectrum option*
*£359.99*
*vegetative and / or flowering*​ 
*more info & buying options*​
*Shopping Online:*​


----------



## Istayz High (Dec 1, 2007)

That's what I'm on right now and my babies couldn't be happier. I'm in


----------



## gr33dy_g3niu$ (Dec 2, 2007)

A cfl forum will do quite good


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 2, 2007)

*Thanks guys for the support, however I have not heard from rollitup in some time, I now do not expect to hear from them until after the holidays, perhaps the new year..*

*Please visit the following link and put your votes in, also post some comments, the more the merrier! *
*https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/33314-additional-cfl-forum.html*

*Wouldn't it be cool to receive the forum before or around xmas? a christmas gift from rollitup to us!*

*Patients is a virtue! but keep the reply's coming.... *


----------



## Cearid (Dec 2, 2007)

a strictly CFL forum would be great, I'm just starting a grow with 5-7 26 watt CFLs in a pc case and the more info that I could get the better...


----------



## mattao21 (Dec 3, 2007)

i think it would be a sweet idea, im growing with cfl so i'd defiently give it a flogging


----------



## jmac (Dec 7, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 7, 2007)

GREAT IDEA for a forum -


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 7, 2007)

hey tahoe.. do you have that 800 watt CFL set up? can I see a picture of your garden? That looks insane!

cheers


----------



## bongspit (Dec 7, 2007)

I have this light and the lights from a failed aerogarden grow...




*Current Position: Propagation > Fluorescent Lights > SPJ104 *< Click to enlarge >





Sunleaves Pioneer Jr. IV "Perfect for Small Spaces" *Item #* SPJ104




* Size:* 4 tube 2 tube 8 tube *Weight:* 10 lbs.




Average Customer Rating: Not Yet Rated Click here to rate this product.









 $144.95




*Earth Safe Selection* 




Give your plants high-intensity, low-heat light with a space-saving *Sunleaves Pioneer IV Jr. T5 Fluorescent Fixture*. This self-contained unit hangs vertically or horizontally and comes with four high-output Sunleaves VitaLUME T5 tubes, hanging hardware, five-year warranty (one-year on tubes) and a built-in 120-volt outlet to link multiple systems together. When fitted with two-foot VitaLUME PLUS T5 tubes, the Sunleaves Pioneer IV Jr. operates on 96 watts and emits 7,200 lumens. The Pioneer IV Jr. measures 23 3 /16" x 15" with a depth of 2 1/4".


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 8, 2007)

Great idea.. .. keep all the info together. with a basic guide/tips on doin a Flo-gro.It doesnt help that a vast number of Newbs dont read previous posts for their info, before posting their Q's...and most of it seems to be budget CFL Q's but i think it could also help unclutter the other newb/general etc forums of the 1000's of CFL questions each wk..


----------



## Highlighter (Dec 8, 2007)

Any Electricians...
Hope to put up 2 rows of 3 two way splitters with 20watt daylight cfls ie. wach fitting will have 6 20 watt cfls going back to one plug....

Anyone know how to wire this? Or any Ideas I dont want to have 12 seperate lamps.... very much the amateur and no need to reply suggesting alternative hardware as i have this stock already...

Any advice, pictures, diagrams etc would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pico420 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im an electrician! ta da!

Im actually sota doin the same thing.... Im only running 3 CFLs though, doing two sideways and one vertical. How im doing it is having 3 boxes, cutting an extention wire and running the cut side into one of the boxes, Then, attach the Hot and Neautral Wires of the cable to the designated terminals of the lighting device. After that, Im running wire from each box to the middle box. Connecting matching hots and matching neautrals. And then simply just plug in the regular side of the extension cable. You barely have to splice anything. 

If you want to ground your wire, connect a piece of wire to the ground, and ground it to the metal box or grounding wire thats in the cable.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 8, 2007)

*How are you Highlighter, welcome to rollitup, love the name is it a take from the highlander series, I love that show and movies as well. wiring the fixtures is pretty simple as Pico was describing, you may be able to get away with 6 to one plug, I've got four to one .. each having 8 26w.*

*




*

*If you want something like that I would be willing to help, feel free to send me a pm with more information concerning your fixtures etc.. I'm sure we will be able to get something going, if you are able to post pics, please do...*

*btw this isn't the best place to post questions, in the future you may want to post questions such as these in the newbie section, at least until we get a cfl forum. if interested in a cfl forum please visit the following link, post your votes as well as comments.*

*https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/33314-additional-cfl-forum.html*


*Thanks!*


*PS: Pico how are ya buddy, have you got a grow journal?*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 9, 2007)

that is a SICK fooking picture!!!

love


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 11, 2007)

Great work Humboldt!!! That is the coolest application of CFL's that I have ever seen!!! Great work! Also for the CFL forum you have my vote!


----------



## Istayz High (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are some new pics of my babies under cfl's I am using 3 30 watt giving off 2050 lumens.


----------



## Istayz High (Dec 11, 2007)

ooops forgot the pics.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thanks guys for the compliments, I will personally do my best to see that we get the cfl forum or at least it's own category, however I'm not going to interrupt rollitups holiday, I will wait until after the holidays before writing again. we will have to be patient... *


*HOOAH!!*


*PS: Istayz High, looking good do you have a journal?*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

what GK said.....fookin' unreal! 


Garden Knowm said:


> that is a SICK fooking picture!!!
> 
> love


----------



## bongspit (Dec 11, 2007)

wow...those are beautiful...how long to chop chop...


----------



## darkage (Dec 13, 2007)

I voted in rip's thread and posting here i think its a good idea ....


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 26, 2007)

Bump! Looking forward to this new forum becoming a reality soon! I like the *idea* of HID; but LOVE the price, ease of design, lack of heat, and everything else associated with CFL growing. It's kinda the divide between the hobby growers and the closet "weed barons". No offense to the HID guys, but I have 4 kids to raise and no money for dual 600watt HID sodium systems. I would rather spend the $600 on nuts, passive hydro, and 4 150watt CFL's!

Peace amigos!


----------



## Pico420 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just want to say i have 3 CFL's that are helping my two babies grow! 1 that I know now is a Female and the other is a little sluggish. They work GREAT! I wired them all together and the light is balanced perfectly, I should have pics up soon. 

It was really easy because I was able to change my lights from veg to flowering very easily. I like the set up because its compact and you can hide everything very nicely. My set up is only in about a 3ft x 1.5 foot book shelf and I am really happy with my results. 

The plant has actually grown two tiers to every one that it is suppose to grow, and the stalk is increadably hearty. 

KEEP IT UP CFL's!


----------



## bambam13579 (Dec 28, 2007)

im all for it great idea just got some envirolites so will be keeping an eye on this


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 29, 2007)

*I am happy to type that we now officially have a cfl sub forum..*

*Check it out, *
*http://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/*

*It's located in Indoor Growing...*

*Thank you everyone that has shown support, I started a thread thanking rollitup and asking people to post a reply to show their graditude, please do, again thanks to all...*


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Dec 29, 2007)

I got 3 42 watt Cfl's, one for every plant inside one of them metal domes from home depot. Two 20 watt cfls hanging halfway down the plant in a worklight fixture. I tell ya what, little money, little heat, Greeaaat for a closet grower. I got 3 Red Shiva 4 foot high, they are just starting to stop stretching. Buds are tiny right now but they will grow to OK size with medium density soon! PEACE!!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sounds good, do you got any pics or have a journal, if so please post a link...*


----------



## Nuggetsinmypocket (Feb 1, 2008)

i totally want this cfl rules. make it happen


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Nuggetsinmypocket said:


> i totally want this cfl rules. make it happen


Lol. You're a little late bud. CFL is already a sub-forum in Indoor Growing.


----------



## sweetkush419 (Feb 20, 2008)

i think a lot of us had cfls at one time or nother lol


----------



## Luke (Mar 13, 2008)

count me in


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2008)

there already is one


----------



## Shaun420man (Mar 14, 2008)

I will post my crappy pics of my CFL grow. I can say one thing to CFL growers.....patience is a must. The right spectrums for the different vegetative and flowering phase is hard to find. Only the lower kelvins here in my area (reds) good for flower, so i used them in conjunction with 4 ft tubes. Im about 3 days from the harvest now im waiting for about 50% of tris to go amber. Buds are loose due to CFL, not eonugh light penetration. In my opinion i would have saved time, and money using a MH/HPS. So im gonna invest, HTG supply nice site. I will Use 400 watt MH/ 8 26 watt CFL 12 4 ft floro tubes and a 400 watt HPS
for 4 plants. I can maximize size and get mass bud per plant.
Feel free to msg me


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 11, 2008)

cfl's rock my socks!!!! i have seen some mad cronic grown with cfl's!!!!!


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah. and there's already a forum for cfl's. it's under indoor growing


----------



## llltimelll (Dec 30, 2008)

yes cfl forum...


----------



## luvdabud82 (Mar 25, 2009)

hello my cfl friends!! Ive been researching the shit out of cfl's and so far only good things to be said! i havent started my room just yet but im in the process im using 4-26w flood lamps and 6-23w reg cfl 6500k for veg and for flowering im going with 4-125w and 6-23w 2700k. the 4 are hanging over top and the 6 are plug-in-sockets mounted low on the wall on either side for extra corverage on the bottom branches. Ill have pics once its set up but other than that tell me what u think!


----------



## MARS1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ribbet29 said:


> Great Idea humboldt. a place were you could ask a simple CFL lighting question and not get a million replies about switching to HID's or how superior they are BLAH BLAH BLAH. A place to get answers


 Very true!!!  Can somebody direct me into a good forum about CFL other than Roseman's @ Purpdaddy. More knowledge and opinion them better. I'm here to learn. I'm new to this culture, I know nothing. Growing  is in my Future!


----------

